# Post a picture of your bedroom!



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

why not???


photo uploader


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually tidied up a little, and rearranged a few things to avoid any embarrassment. SAS on my laptop woooO! Oh but you can't see it what a shame.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I like your room looks so comfy!!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm bored and so I took an excessive amount of pics to give a panoramic view of my room, so y'all could fully experience it. Also, cause I'm bored. Cause I'm seriously bored.


























(all my books that I've barely read)








(just wanted to show my Paul Newman poster someone gave me a long time ago, and my tacky, but awesome, clock from like the '70s)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

@ StrangePeaches Cheers! I was so nervous about doing this I don't know why. Your room looks very artsy - very Paris art scene kind of thing going on.
@ FireIsetc., Are those subtitles? 
@ Barette I haven't read any of my books either, I just added some more to my shelf to look good.

This is so exiting!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ StrangePeaches Cheers! I was so nervous about doing this I don't know why. Your room looks very artsy - very Paris art scene kind of thing going on.
> @ FireIsetc., Are those subtitles?
> @ Barette I haven't read any of my books either, I just added some more to my shelf to look good.
> 
> This is so exiting!


So boxes of books and junk looks good as well right? because I got like 4 of em in the closet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ StrangePeaches Cheers! I was so nervous about doing this I don't know why. Your room looks very artsy - very Paris art scene kind of thing going on.
> @ FireIsetc., Are those subtitles?
> @ Barette I haven't read any of my books either, I just added some more to my shelf to look good.
> 
> This is so exiting!


Nice Chandeliers who are you expecting Prince Charles LOL


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> So boxes of books and junk looks good as well right? because I got like 4 of em in the closet.


:yes Get 'em out!

The top shelf of books cost 10p altogether (I don't know how much that is in your currency) and the rest are just children's encyclopaedias that were published before the year 2000 and so probably all wrong by now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> @ StrangePeaches Cheers! I was so nervous about doing this I don't know why. Your room looks very artsy - very Paris art scene kind of thing going on.
> @ FireIsetc., Are those subtitles?
> @ Barette I haven't read any of my books either, I just added some more to my shelf to look good.
> 
> This is so exiting!


Yes they are. Way back to the summer days when we had no air conditioning, we had to open the windows and use fans. Since I felt too nervous about raising the volume too high, and bothering the neighbors or something, I just put on the subtitles and got used to it and its benefits. I feel like an old person sometimes though.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Nice Chandeliers who are you expecting Prince Charles LOL


Eeer not that old fart, it's almost 6 am so I'm not expecting many guests :teeth haha. But if the Queen comes, then yes.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Yes they are. Way back to the summer days when we had no air conditioning, we had to open the windows and use fans. Since I felt too nervous about raising the volume too high, and bothering the neighbors or something, I just put on the subtitles and got used to it and its benefits. I feel like an old person sometimes though.


Oh, well I do that sometimes when it's late. I thought you were going to tell me all about this hypothetical Mexican TV drama and it would be really interesting.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I feel like I'm hijacking this thread. I want to see more photos ;_;


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> @ Barette I haven't read any of my books either, I just added some more to my shelf to look good.


I actually have read like 2/3 of them, but I just keep buying them despite not reading much anymore. Books do add a certain something to a room, yours are nicer lol even if they're for show. I love your chandelier though, I want one for my room.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Its not much i know, but I like it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> Oh, well I do that sometimes when it's late. I thought you were going to tell me all about this hypothetical Mexican TV drama and it would be really interesting.


Nah most of the Mexican TV I watch is comedy shows. I haven't watched a _novela_ since I was like 8. It was a really good one. The love interest of the main character had the same name as me and he was hoooooooot. i wanted to marry him when I was younger. Sucks that I don't remember the name.

Edit: Oh wait never mind, I found it! I'm gonna go rewatch it now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> I actually have read like 2/3 of them, but I just keep buying them despite not reading much anymore. Books do add a certain something to a room, yours are nicer lol even if they're for show. I love your chandelier though, I want one for my room.


Books for show that seems so surreal, an expensive hobby I would have thought. Unless you buy them from second hand shops.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

tannasg said:


> Its not much i know, but I like it.


:rofl


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Had to take 2 pictures couldn't cover it all in 1, well here goes

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3473/room1h.jpg

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6884/room2t.jpg


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry it's so zoomed in 3:










I swear Pikachu isn't alive c


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Sorry it's so zoomed in 3:


Cool as ****


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

lol if i posted a pic of my room i'd look like even more of a loser than i already do


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

Eschara said:


> Cool as ****


Thank you!


----------



## KevOh (Dec 17, 2012)

I live in a 3 bedroom house by myself so everything is so spread out, if I took a pic of my bedroom all you'd see is a bed and chest of draws... 

boring..


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Barette said:


>


Oh i want this poster to my room!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

Blandest room ever


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

GD8 said:


> Blandest room ever


Are you watching Scrubs?


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Are you watching Scrubs?


I was lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

No one else is gonna post?


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

GD8 said:


> Blandest room ever


You sir, have fantastic taste!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I actually tidied up a little, and rearranged a few things to avoid any embarrassment. SAS on my laptop woooO! Oh but you can't see it what a shame.


I don't think I noticed this at first but is that a ****ing chandelier? In your bedroom? Fa-han-cy! For the longest time I just had a naked bulb hanging from a wire from a hole in the ceiling.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I don't think I noticed this at first but is that a ****ing chandelier? In your bedroom? Fa-han-cy! For the longest time I just had a naked bulb hanging from a wire from a hole in the ceiling.


Yep a "****ing chandelier" (it sounds way better the way you phrased it) - it was hidden in our loft for ages so we thought might as well use it somewhere, but for the first 3 or 4 years we lived in this house I slept on a mattress on a wooden floor and there was a sink (I believe you call that a wash basin?) in my bedroom since the guy who owned the house was proper old fashioned like.


----------



## Stigma (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, I don't have a room


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I want to repaint the walls but it's to much effort >.<

Ignore my awesome blankets.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> I want to repaint the walls but it's to much effort >.<
> 
> Ignore my awesome blankets.


Box of Kleenex right next to you on the computer. Nice :yes


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Box of Kleenex right next to you on the computer. Nice :yes


I don't get it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> I don't get it.


In case he gets a nosebleed or is about to sneeze, he has some Kleenex ready to stop it and prevent the spread of germs around.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I don't get it.


lame masturbation reference.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> lame masturbation reference.


Who the hell masturbates with Kleenex? :sus


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know what "you people" are talking about.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Who the hell masturbates with Kleenex? :sus


i didn't make the thinly-veiled reference.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Amazing!
Alrighty, my turn~
















I didn't even clean up .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DizzyFrank said:


> Had to take 2 pictures couldn't cover it all in 1, well here goes
> 
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3473/room1h.jpg
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6884/room2t.jpg


I like your room








It looks spacious & I noticed the Assassin's Creed flag on your wall


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


That light is soooo hypnotic...:teeth


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Couple months old but still pretty much the same.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

DizzyFrank said:


> Had to take 2 pictures couldn't cover it all in 1, well here goes
> 
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3473/room1h.jpg
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6884/room2t.jpg


Assasins creed flag?
Full of win, :boogie


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

My room is like a black hole, light trying to enter the camera instead get's sucked back into the room. It really is that messy.



DizzyFrank said:


> Had to take 2 pictures couldn't cover it all in 1, well here goes
> 
> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/3473/room1h.jpg
> 
> http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/6884/room2t.jpg


AC flag :yes:clap


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No Name said:


> Couple months old but still pretty much the same.


OMG awesome


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

The television is kinda small for my needs right now and will probably need upgrading soon.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to my bedroom, where I spend about 95% of my time. :lol


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

my living room is nicer because it gets a lot of sun and the view is nice so i sit someplace out there usually. when it becomes cold i retreat to my room (and when it is unrelentingly cold i just stay there, though sometimes i heat the kitchen with the oven).


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

DysfunctionalDoll said:


> Sorry it's so zoomed in 3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I wish I could be more expressive with my room, but my mother would just get angry ;_;


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

noyadefleur said:


> Welcome to my bedroom, where I spend about 95% of my time. :lol


Lovely room and I can see it's typical Canadian weather outside again :lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> Lovely room and I can see it's typical Canadian weather outside again :lol


It certainly is, and I very much dislike it. :afr


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my room


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool rooms.


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

My cave:


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, KaoJ, I like your desk. :>


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

M90 said:


> Hey, KaoJ, I like your desk. :>


Haha, it's exactly the same lol, from ikea


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

KaoJ said:


> Haha, it's exactly the same lol, from ikea


Yup.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyone is way neater than me.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I tried taking pics of my room earlier, but I couldn't find a satisfying angle...

Also my room is butt ugly, furniture that doesn't match, raggedy chair, holes in the walls, old disgusting posters, dust everywhere, I don't know how I spend so much time in this dump!


----------



## shuyaNOBU (Jan 26, 2013)

My bed and my cool New York sign thing.









My Tv, DVDs, desk.









The view from my window - I can see the ocean!:boogie

Sorry about the size of my pictures, I couldn't get them any smaller without screwing up the resolution.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Ugh, I really don't like my room...


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, let me just say, i am drooling at some of those beds. they look so comfy!!!!! Of course my dream is to make my bedroom a luxury suite. however i am 20 and in college so that wont happen anytime soon lol!


----------

